# British Indian Ocean Territory



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

*British Indian Ocean Territory*

The British Indian Ocean Territory consists of some 1000 coconut palm islands clustered around six coral atolls. Only one island, Diego Garcia, is occuppied by a British and American airbase. The native people were expelled from the islands in the 1960s and have fought a long and so far unsuccessful campaign to be allowed to return. Unlike other groups of tropical paradise islands in the Indian and Pacific oceans (eg Seychelles, Maldives, Fijian islands, Tahitian islands etc) these islands remain completely wild and untouched by man. There are no honeymoon resorts here, just perfect natural beauty:


Chagos Islands:















































Diego Garcia:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

A classic paradise...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

> The British Indian Ocean Territory consists of some 1000 coconut palm islands clustered around six coral atolls. Only one island, Diego Garcia, is occuppied by a British and American airbase. *The native people were expelled from the islands in the 1960s *and have fought a long and so far unsuccessful campaign to be allowed to return. Unlike other groups of tropical paradise islands in the Indian and Pacific oceans (eg Seychelles, Maldives, Fijian islands, Tahitian islands etc) these islands remain completely wild and untouched by man. There are no honeymoon resorts here, just perfect natural beauty:


Some people can be real asses in this world.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Yeah admittedly that wasn't Britain's finest hour. However I actually like the fact that they're uninhabited. That's why they're unspoilt and virginal and not compromised by honeymoon resorts like so many other tropical islands. It's good to have some that are completely wild and virgin.


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

These look really good though I can't help but think of how bored I'd be if I went there for say a couple of weeks. There are also downsides of these islands being uninhabited - there isn't a tourist-oriented sex industry. I'd take any of those sexy Thai islands over this any time!


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ LOL! You could rent your whores in Bangkok or wherever and then take them on your yacht and cruise around the islands shagging, swimming, and sailing. How's that for a plan?


----------



## bleetz (Feb 13, 2009)

I could film the whole thing too as porn industry isn't banned in international waters. And what porn movies those would be! Can you imagine cheesy porn movie conversations and poor acting combined with such views? Perfect!!


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Stop sabotaging my innocent thread about these lovely topical islands with your sleazy sexual fantasies.


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice place! I cant undestand why you people of UK fight for Falklands/Malvinas if you have already paradisiac islands like this?
The Falklands/Malvinas are a piece of s... cold, deserts, with a few sheeps.
What a paradise!


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

Beto Velez said:


> Nice place! I cant undestand why you people of UK fight for Falklands/Malvinas if you have already paradisiac islands like this? The Falklands/Malvinas are a piece of s... cold, deserts, with a few sheeps. What a paradise!


That criticism could also be directed against the Argentinians who also thought it worthwhile to fight for the Falklands/Malvinas. In reality the reason Galtieri invaded was to shore up faltering political support at home. The reason Thatcher invaded was to retain Britain's standing and credibility in the world community, and in particular Britain's permanent seat on the UN Security Council. After all what self-respecting country would make zero effort to recover territory taken by force by another? If she had done nothing she would have been seen as weak.


----------



## coolman009 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!!now that looks like a heaven to me guys...I always wanted to go to such a place like this....As my country doesn't have a place like this!!!Nice sharing bro...!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Real paradises :drool: I love them!! 

But in fact I've read that Diego Garcia is a horrible place like Guantanamo :? Does anyone know something about it?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Langur said:


> ^ Yeah admittedly that wasn't Britain's finest hour. However I actually like the fact that they're uninhabited. That's why they're unspoilt and virginal and not compromised by honeymoon resorts like so many other tropical islands. It's good to have some that are completely wild and virgin.


virginal:lol:


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Real paradises :drool: I love them!!
> 
> But in fact I've read that Diego Garcia is a horrible place like Guantanamo :? Does anyone know something about it?


There's no Guantanamo facility there. However NGOs have accused the US of operating a mobile "black prison" (ie one of the secret CIA prisons that allegedly tortures people) on a ship moored off Diego Garcia. However such secret prisons are alleged to exist all over the world, including in many European countries.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG...words cannot describe this beauty!!:drool:


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

I bookmarked this thread. I enjoy seeing photos of such a remote place.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Aries03 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those photos are absolutely astonishing, thank you for sharing


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Humans have seriously polluted this earth so bad, just a thousand years ago probably most of the world looked like that. its hard to imagine these islands are so close to the coast of india one of the dirtiest countries in the world


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

i tough Diego Farcia was much small :uh: so beautiful...


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

So beautiful, wow!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, those islands are really beautiful


----------



## XenonII (Oct 12, 2008)

dubart said:


> A classic paradise...


Keep it British.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ya, but nothing is left to plunder ..still keep it British ya but Britain isn’t very clean anymorehno:


----------



## XenonII (Oct 12, 2008)

Langur said:


> That criticism could also be directed against the Argentinians who also thought it worthwhile to fight for the Falklands/Malvinas. In reality the reason Galtieri invaded was to shore up faltering political support at home. The reason Thatcher invaded was to retain Britain's standing and credibility in the world community, and in particular Britain's permanent seat on the UN Security Council. After all what self-respecting country would make zero effort to recover territory taken by force by another? If she had done nothing she would have been seen as weak.


She proved just what a pathetic weakling she was when she handed over Hong Kong, Kowloon & Stonecutter's Island to the PRC, which was ceded to Britian in perpetuity just like Spain ceded Gibraltar to Britain in perpetuity. hno: No wonder the Spanish think they've got a good chance of getting Gibraltar back! A feminazi for prime minister? NEVER AGAIN!!! :bash: Churchill she aint and she can go rot in hell.  In just a couple of generations, the British went from conquerors to cowards. Done a complete 360 since World War II. During Thatcher's reign of terror, Britain also lost, presumably permantly, the following thanks to that anti-imperalist self-hating British bigot:

*July 12, 1979 - Kiribati* - Oceania - France hasn't even started to decolonize it's Oceanic territories yet and Australia, New Zealand and USA, along with France, all have MUCH more impressive Empires in this region than the UK.

*Ocotber 27, 1979 - Saint Vincent and the Grenadines* - France, USA and the Netherlands still have a full set of their Carribbean island posessions, Britian meanwhile, has only the most pitiful of Caribbbean island territories remaining.

*April 18, 1980 - Zimbabwe* - Biggest decolonization disaster of all time! Went from being the bread basket of Africa to the basket case of Africa. Ruled by a racist tyrant, the failed state has the worst hyper inflation the world's ever seen and is a perfect textbook case in how NOT to run a country.

*July 30, 1980 - Vanuatu* - Thanks to this territory being in a condominium that was jointly ruled by France, it was spared the anti-British Empire purge this psycho enacted just days after seizing office until this relatively late date. So far this is the ONLY territory that France has been kicked out in the region, and of course if it had simply been a French territory outright, they would STILL be occupying it to this day. What's more, to add insult to injury, this territory became a republic upon independence.

*September 21, 1981 - Belize* - Britain loses its last mainland territory in the Americas. Independence was granted despite neighboring Guatemala's hostile and ridiculous territorial claim on the colony. Belize's opposition party was against the move and Thatcher only went ahead with it to bow to politically correct pressure from the UN. Belize should have been fully integrated into the mother country, just like France did with their French equivalent, Guyane.

*November 1, 1981 - Antigua and Barbuda* - Another victim of Thatcher's purge to remove any territory in the British West Indies larger than Rockall from remaining in British hands.

*September 19, 1983 - Saint Kitts and Nevis* - As above.

*January 1, 1984 - Brunei* - One of the last half-significant British territories remaining not only in Asia but the whole World by this time. From a Google search, I found that "The popular Sultan and Yang Di-Pertuan (king), His Majesty Paduka Seri Beginda Sultan Haji Hassanal Bolkiah' Mu'izzaddin Waddaulah, the 29th of his line, led his tightly ruled country somewhat reluctantly into complete independence from Britain. The 37-year-old leader rather, enjoyed the English umbrella and colonial; status, and independence was almost unwanted." So yet another colony FORCED into independence against its will, an all too familiar story since the 1950s onwards unfortunately. Under British rule Brunei was a constitutional monarchy with self government. However since independence, Brunei has shown an increasing trend towards Islamic fundametalism and the country has been permantly under emergency laws. It is now an absolute monarchy and a dictatorship. Thatcher ended the British protectorate, yet the British army stayed anyway, just like they did in Belize. She should have got "the lame idiot of the century award" for the British Empire's loss of Brunei.

*19 December 1984 - Hong Kong* - Thatcher sells out Hong Kong by signing the Sino-British Joint Declaration with Deng Xiaoping of the People's Republic of China. Outrageously, the whole of Hong Kong, including the part that had been ceded to Britain in perpetuity, and not just the part that was on a 99 year lease, would be handed back to China when the lease expired. The Chinese couldn't believe their luck and were amazed at the cowardice shown by Thatcher and just how easily she gave in to their unreasonable demands. One of the nonsensical reasons given for not hanging onto what was rightfuly ours was "it wouldn't have been a viable independent state". That never stopped them before and, well excuse me for breathing, but what's wrong with simply STAYING BRITISH? Better than forcing the Chinese Government on the local population FFS! Agreeing to hand over the whole of Hong Kong, rather than just the leased part, ranks up highly as one of the biggest balls up of a British prime minister in history! Thatcher's lackey, Tony Blair, then obediently completed her dirty work by handing over Hong Kong against the overwhelming will of its residents the second the lease expired on the New Territories.

So thanks a lot Thatcher, for going to war to defend a couple of useless, icy rocks, while throwing away and giving away with GAY abandon as much British territory that was remotely worth hanging on to as you could, and for no other reason than to flaunt your vile disgusting politically correct credentials. And why isn't she dead yet? We've all been waiting to hold those street parties ever since you were kicked out of office in disgrace in 1990. Her problem is she WAS/is too much of a leftist. Don't support the cultural marxist, egalitarian supremacist menace that is enforced multiCULTuralism, DIEversity, the homosexual agenda, mass third world immigration into Western and ONLY Western countries, etc. that's destroying Western Civilization at an ever accelerating pace.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Rule Britannia....Britannia rule the waves....


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow i wish i was there now


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Langur said:


> The native people were expelled from the islands in the 1960s and have fought a long and so far unsuccessful campaign to be allowed to return.]


Where we're they sent?


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Mauritius

Xenon II = beyond rational argument hno: :laugh:


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

bleetz said:


> These look really good though I can't help but think of how bored I'd be if I went there for say a couple of weeks. There are also downsides of these islands being uninhabited - there isn't a tourist-oriented sex industry. I'd take any of those sexy Thai islands over this any time!


there are sex islands!?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

So thatcher was a loony leftist controlled by the homosexual lobby? I like it, this revisionism is kinda cool.

BIOT looks gorgeous, resettle the population who want to return, get rid of the us base and build up tourism/fishing infrastructure to enable a viable local economy.


----------



## Harisson Souza (Mar 13, 2009)

:applause:

Beautiful, perfect !!


----------



## Razorback64 (Aug 9, 2010)

The British Empire is finishing, not finished.

I believe our Overseas Territories will stand by Great Britain as we are (whether or not it is politically correct to say it) their lifeline to the civilised world. We are fast entering an age that will witness a shift in the balance of power, but this is nothing new; Empires rise and fall, and always have done.

China and India will replace Britain and the US and the driving factors in the world economy (although it's going to be interesting watching the new Europe develop). Look at how their industry is soaring whilst ours drains away- what does Britain export any more? How many people do you know who drive British cars or watch British televisions?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

XenonII said:


> Thather's problem is she WAS/is too much of a leftist. Don't support the cultural marxist, egalitarian supremacist menace that is enforced multiCULTuralism, DIEversity, the homosexual agenda, mass third world immigration into Western and ONLY Western countries, etc. that's destroying Western Civilization at an ever accelerating pace.


Well yes, if Margaret Thatcher is remembered for one thing it's for her strong left-wing views.

The way she did everything in her power to help the plight of the miners, and tried everything possible to aid the industrial north in the early 80s was a defining time in her leadership.


----------

